# six new forums, five new moderators



## mkellogg

Hi Everyone,

I'm excited to announce that we are inaugurating six new forums here on WordReference!  To accommodate these new languages, we are also adding moderators who speak them all. 

Here they are:
Chinese - samanthalee
Romanian - parakseno
Turkish - chazzwozzer
Dutch -  frank06
Nordic Languages - Lemminkäinen
Etymology and History of Languages -  frank06

chazzwozzer and frank06 will additionally be helping in the Other Languages forum.

I look forward to working with you all and watching these new forums develop. 

Please welcome these new moderators!

Mike


----------



## Jana337

Vítejte! Ať se novým fórům daří.


----------



## ireney

Congratulations to you guys and we are lucky to have you on board! Nice to see all these new forums around


----------



## JAI GURU DEVA OM

Sooorryy i was also excited i guess, lol  .. I almost forgot...  WELCOME ,  BIENVENIDOS!!!

Saludos desde CHILE

X.Z.M.


----------



## fenixpollo

Congratulations to WR on the expansion!  

And *Congratulations to the new moderators!*  An honor well deserved... although, are you sure you know what you're getting in to?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Benvenuti!  

Elisabetta


----------



## Vanda

Chinese - samanthalee
Romanian - parakseno
Turkish - chazzwozzer
Dutch - frank06
Nordic Languages - Lemminkäinen
Etymology and History of Languages - frank06

Uau! Now I am really behind! How many languages to grasp something about! 
A warm welcome to the new staff and congratulations on the new forums!
Guy, WR is growing so fast!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Relatedly, thank you, Mike, for making *English Only* its own sub-forum.  My compressed main forum page now looks much neater!  

Elisabetta


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Congratulations to all the people who made this possible!
I must admit I hadn't noticed the new entries immediately, as I was concentrating on some old thread...
Then, I saw the Romanian new forum... hey, wait a minute...
Then, Dutch, then Chinese....then all the rest!
Wow, I'm super excited!
This forum is more and more an addiction for me, and I know I'm not the only one...
Cheers and have a good time!


----------



## Flaminius

新しいフォーラムに、素晴らしい仲間たち。多多益善美！


----------



## jester.

Wow, absolutely amazing additions to the WR forums  I'm speechless.


----------



## ampurdan

Welcome to all of you, guys! And welcome to the new forums! This is getting really wordly.


----------



## panjabigator

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## dn88

Our new moderators, my congratulations!!!


----------



## Gévy

New forums, new moderators, what a great and happy news!

Welcome to all ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

mkellogg said:


> Please welcome these new moderators!


Glad to!  

Welcome, guys!  I still don't know what is more exciting: having all those new and interesting forums, or sharing more time with you guys...  Both are fantastic reasons to celebrate and be cheerful!

It is an enormous pleasure to know we will be working shoulder to shoulder in these forums, from now on.

Now, who wants a drink?


----------



## Arrius

I am truly impressed by this increase in the scope of our discussions. I hesitate to say welcome to the newly appointed mods because at least three of the names listed I have often come across already and it is exremely likely that the rest have been around for some time too, but I do wish all of them the best of luck! Etymology too! I came upon a suitable question today that I failed to sort out myself, but thought there was no suitable place to ask it. 
 A,


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Mike on the new forums, and congratulations to the new moderators, I'm sure it'll be a pleasure to have you as part of the moderating team, even though I don't understand any of those languages! Mmmmm, so much to learn, so little time!!!

Welcome again ILT


----------



## Joannes

Wow, where am I? 

Six! It will be quiet in OL now.  Maar toch heel trots dat er een afzonderlijk Nederlands forum is. _Trots_? Wat zeg ik?! _Fier_! Onze moderator is een Belg!  En zonder twijfel de beste die ze voor die taak konden vinden. Proficiat Frank!

Congratulations to all!


----------



## jonquiliser

This is great  But... it means even more forums to keep checking..!   Mods (new and old) and others, enjoy - I will, for sure!


----------



## Trisia

I don't believe it! A forum just for Romanian! The new English Only forum ! (Really, really hyped-up right now)

Thanks, Mike, and congratulations Parakseno and all the other new mods!


----------



## geve

I won't be of much help in these new forums, but it's nice to see the birth of new forums! How moving! And congratulations to their newly appointed godfathers.


----------



## zebedee

The WordReference Forums grow from strength to strength. Amazing. How things have grown since I first discovered this unique language paradise!

 Congratulations to the new mods and enjoy nurturing your new forums.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Benvenuti ragazzi e fate i bravi..*


----------



## robbie_SWE

CONGRATULATIONS to you all (especially Parakseno! ). I have been pushing for new forums all this time (a Romanian forum as my greatest wish) and this proves that the moderators do listen! 

robbie


----------



## elroy

Both Dutch _and_ Nordic languages دفعة وحدة, as we would say in Palestinian Arabic?  That's almost too great a treat for me to bear! 

When I joined the forums in August 2004, the languages covered were English and Spanish.   Now we have - among many others - Romanian and Turkish!

Is this forum awesome or what? 

Hearty congratulations to the new moderators, welcome to the team, and may your forums grow and prosper!


----------



## cheshire

Launching a Chinese forum is great! I wish good luck for Samanthalee! She is now essential part of WRF


----------



## LV4-26

Welcome to the five 11 of you.


----------



## sarcie

Good luck and thanks in advance for all your hard work, new mods! 

Thanks also to Mike for creating the new forums, reorganising the main page (it's long niggled at me, scrolling all the way down to English under "Other Languages" ) and for ongoing excellent administration!


----------



## anangelaway

Congratulations and welcome on board!  
Have fun ! 


			
				Venezuelan_sweetie said:
			
		

> Now, who wants a drink?


Me, me, me, me...  I'm thirsty.
_Cheers_ to you new fellow mods !


----------



## Etcetera

Thank for the new forums, Mike!
And congratulations to the new moderators!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Umarım WR için hayırlı olur. 

Tebrikler!


----------



## Thomas1

It's a great pleasure to see how the WR forums grow, congratulations to those who reinforce the mods' team and thanks for the new forums.


----------



## jann

F_aaa_bulous to have you all on board!


----------



## fsabroso

Thanks Mike! for these new forums, this is a really virtual world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and Welcome to the new mods: Samanthalee, Parakseno, Chazzwozzer,  Frank06, and Lemminkäinen.

Fsabroso.


----------



## betulina

It's great to see how WR grows. A pleasure to be a part of it. 

Congratulations to you all!!


----------



## cherine

It's great indeed 

Welcome to all the new moderators, and best wishes for your forums, may they be very very successful ones.

Special congrats to the one among you I know the most: my dear Ekin, tebrikler


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Welcome to the new mods and to the new forums!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thanks, Mike, for the new forums ..... and to our newest mods, welcome on board!


----------



## Outsider

Thank you for the new forums, and best wishes to the new batch of moderators. This website just keeps getting interestinger and interestinger...


----------



## Totora

Notición fantástico!

I am indeed very happy about Nordic Languages forum. It will ve an useful key for me. 
Thanks everyone who made it possible 

Lämmin terveisiä,


----------



## Joelline

Thanks, Mike, and Welcome new mods.  I'm off to check out the Etymology and History of Languages forum right now!


----------



## nichec

I didn't know there is a Chinese forum until *elroy* told me about it yesterday.

Welcome and I am looking forward to see it grow


----------

